# using eucalyptus branches in aquraium?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

A few years ago we had one of the eucalyptus trees removed and had it cut and put on the side of the house to dry, we haven't used it yet and there's some nice branches I'd like to put in my 48g aquarium. 

Is that type of wood ok for aquariums?

How to I clean a piece of wood too big to boil?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not sure but I think eucalyptus has some oils that are pretty strong, I don't know if time can make them less powerful but I wouldn't risk it... Of course other people could give you a much better answer XD 
But just my 2 cents


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, eucalyptus is poisonous, Im not sure if it is with fish, but I wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

There are over 700 species of eucalyptus and many of them are used to make pesticides and medications for that matter.....you need to find out what species it is and research from that point......

To clean big pieces too big to boil...dishwasher will work....set on hottest setting without any chemicals/soap..of course.....


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

oh... I think I'll pass on Eucalyptus then, I new that some are poisonous, and have flammable oil in them, I think it's better not to risk it.

Thanks OFL! It never crossed my mind to use a dishwasher, there's a sanitation cycle on ours that gets really hot


----------

